# Neelix 17 weeks :)



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Her is Neelix at 17 weeks . This baby boy let me trim his feet cut his nails and scissor him down, what a great temperment .. Not perfect trim but then he is still a baby . We are so proud of him...Neelix is going to a show home


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is very cute Bigredpoodle.

Is he going to Captivation in Sweden? Did you know their red girl is my Flynns litter sister. Have you ever seen the awesome video they have of all of their brood out on the ice? It is magnificent and she is a stunner. They ought to mae lovely babies.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Adorable!

He looks so well behaved also!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Neelix at 17 weeks ...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Training handling and socialization starts at birth. A poodle spends alot of time on a table so WE really do try to give them every opportunity to be there unafraid and comfortable..
By the time they leave me they have been groomed at least three times...This guy of course more than that at his age... He is darling we adore him....And of course he smiles.....Just like his mom...


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hes a gorgeous boy!!
^_^

I hope some day to have a poodle with a coat that pretty!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh wow what a pretty color!!! Love him. Such a good boy too. It's nice to hear what you do with your pups to prepare them for grooming. 
Ok let me ask how big is he, weight & height?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

We have not weighed him since 12 weeks But I would venture to say about 20 to 25 pounds..He is probably about 16 inches at the shoulder and will be around 24 to 25 inches when grown We do not like a huge dog....
He is a husky boy. and never misses a meal for sure...But he is not fat he is very muscular, which is in fact what we breed for and intelligence of course. . We look at the muscle structure of the dog, before using them... As the muscles are what hold all the skeletal structure in place..As most of our babies go into homes where folks are active jogging, hikers or horse folks that like to take the spoo with them


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> hes a gorgeous boy!!
> ^_^
> 
> I hope some day to have a poodle with a coat that pretty!!


Thanks so much he is a dream come true for sure....


----------



## Nigel (Nov 24, 2009)

He is stunning! I love the pic where he looks like he's peeking around the grooming arm. Great expression! Love how black his nose is against his coat.

Kathy


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> We have not weighed him since 12 weeks But I would venture to say about 20 to 25 pounds..*He is probably about 16 inches at the shoulder* and will be around 24 to 25 inches when grown We do not like a huge dog....
> He is a husky boy. and never misses a meal for sure...But he is not fat he is very muscular, which is in fact what we breed for and intelligence of course. . We look at the muscle structure of the dog, before using them... As the muscles are what hold all the skeletal structure in place..As most of our babies go into homes where folks are active jogging, hikers or horse folks that like to take the spoo with them


Oh my xDD
I measured Elphaba when we got home earlier and at 7months old shes only 17inches at the shoulder o.o
((the side effects of BYB's?))


----------



## Linda Hughes (Oct 11, 2009)

What a cutie


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Oh my xDD
> I measured Elphaba when we got home earlier and at 7months old shes only 17inches at the shoulder o.o
> ((the side effects of BYB's?))


Not necessarily.. Every dog is different and my reds lean bit toward the smaller because that is what I prefer..I think a spoo should be under 26 inches.. So I hope and pray that they will all stay that way.. he may get a wee bit bigger than that .. Dunno yet...
Fingers crossed !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Linda Hughes said:


> What a cutie


Thanks he has the cutest personality.. he is so opinionated.. Cracks me up ...
He wuvvers his Nanna!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful boy... you are going to miss him! Hard to let them go after that long, I know. But he'll go on to do great things and make you proud.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Beautiful boy... you are going to miss him! Hard to let them go after that long, I know. But he'll go on to do great things and make you proud.


O M G Yes it will be VERY hard!!!! We are so in love with him.. But you are correct and it is a WONDERFUL home....


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Beautiful boy... you are going to miss him! Hard to let them go after that long, I know. But he'll go on to do great things and make you proud.


Their plans are to show him in Conformation . But they are also very excited that his parents are genetically clear.. We are gathering up lots of (Well chewed) woobies for him, as well as a blanket for his crate(For the trip) so he wont be too sad...Now for me I dunno what I can gather 
We do that with the babies as well it really helps with their transition to the new home..


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

He is simply Darling!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Handsome boy you have there! I hope he does well in the show ring and does everyone proud!!!   I, too, love the pic of him looking around the grooming arm.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Jesters mom I took some pics of him playing in the snow this AM will post later we are going to cut down a tree !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*neelix in the snow !*

Here is Neelix in the snow ...Not much snow but he had fun !!! Man the snow really sets off his color...:=:wacko::


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

here are the pic sorry !


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll be the first to admit... Red poodles were not on my list of poodle colours I love... but looking yours and Arreaus pups, 
thats changed pretty quickly 

I love the way the snow made his colour just POP xD
super sweet puppy!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much he is a love to boot......


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Neelix in the snow


----------

